

Convicted ‘eco-terrorist’ freed amid claims FBI hid evidence - angersock
http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/crime/article5641188.html

======
bediger4000
I'll note that the headline is WRONG: the FBI apparently did hide evidence,
tons of it. The DoJ agreed to a deal to sweep the whole mess under the carpet.

If this is the best the "anti-terrorism" people can do, why are we, the rest
of the taxpayers and citizens, financing these weaklings?

